# muzzleloader??????



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

A buddy of mine is looking for a muzzleloader. He is looking to spend $300-$350. I am just looking for some opinions on what would be his best buy for that money with out sacrificing quality. Any info would be great.


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

If he's looking just for a inline muzzleloader the Omega is a nice choice great to shoot an easy to clean. Also check out cabelas they had a sale on winchester's since they are going out of business.


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

T/C Omega! Got one last year. Synth stock blued for 260.00 at buckeye outdoors. With a decent scope this is a 200 yard gun. Not kidding, I've done it.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

I know most will say T/C, but I have a CVA Optima Pro 209 in a .50. VERY pleased with the accuracy. Very easy to clean, shoulders well, and I am totally confident to 150 yds. Took my biggest deer yet with it and dropped him in his tracks at 90 yds. It has a lifetime warranty, and is a good solid gun for the price and atleast worth looking at. and can be had for under 350 w/scope.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

the omega is a good choice. also look into the traditions pursuit pro. they shoot really well and fall into that price range.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

flypilot33 said:


> A buddy of mine is looking for a muzzleloader. He is looking to spend $300-$350. I am just looking for some opinions on what would be his best buy for that money with out sacrificing quality. Any info would be great.


T/C Omega Z-5 (black stock, blue barrel). But definitely shop around to see if he can't pick up one with a stainless barrel. It's not absolutely essential, just nice to have. It's one of the best MZ's out there.


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

flypilot33 said:


> A buddy of mine is looking for a muzzleloader. He is looking to spend $300-$350. I am just looking for some opinions on what would be his best buy for that money with out sacrificing quality. Any info would be great.


What will he use it for? Mainly deer hunting? Target shooting?
Does he want something that looks historically authentic? Is maintenance an issue? What is he used to shooting? Is he big or small? Open sights or scoped?


----------



## RANGER2 (Apr 25, 2006)

i got one i would sell for $75.00 not sure what kind but 50 cal.
with nylon stock. let me know soon go's in yard sale tomorrow
later ranger 2


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Do you have a picture of the one for $75.00??


----------



## TWD67 (Jun 22, 2006)

Anyone interested in a Lyman plains rifle in .50 cal ? or a cabelas sporterised hawken? Also you might want to look at Knights..My dad and I swear by them..Thanks


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51497


----------

